# when is it beyond restoration?



## miss myers

okay, so now i've moved my questions to this section, seems more appropriate.  attached is what is left of the part i cannot get out.  i put the old girl in the hands of my brother, with a vast array of tools and knowledge of old, after much beating, burning, hammering, grinding and sawing, the seat post came out.  however, with regards to the front fork. to put it mildly. it is toast. i have attached a picture. the bolt/wedge thingy never came out. and on top of that, i do believe the whole %$#@@!@ front fork is quite beyond repair. bent to hell and the goosneck part bent to hell as well. so, what to do:? do i look for a similar bike and salvage the front of it? scrap the project and move on to another. the frame is fine. is it still the same bike if all you use is the frame, maybe tank and fenders? little advice guys?


----------



## miss myers

*pic.*

forgot to attach pic.


----------



## Gordon

*fork woes*

Please post a picture of the entire fork. I'm sure either I or someone else on here will have a replacement one you can use to get your project to the next level.


----------



## militarymonark

i believe I have a fork for you and a new stem, stem bolt and wedge


----------



## miss myers

*all forked up.*

The secretary was happy to show you the fork. So here are a couple of pix.  I would love to purchase the required items. MM, isnt there a building just chock full of bikes in SOMEWHERE?, between Kirksville and Quincy?  have you ever been there?


----------



## militarymonark

no one is supposed to know about that except me good luck trying to find the guy I know where he hangs out but never can get ahold of him. where do you live?  I have a fork that will match yours perfect and if you want you can have a frame and some other parts that might go well with your bike that are in great shape. PM me


----------



## miss myers

jinkies scooby. i didnt know it was top secret.  Laplata. and i dont know what or how to pm, but im thinking of a road trip this weekend your way. unavailable tomorrow, but back on friday. will check into possibilities then. thanks. i really want to get this on the road!!


----------



## 37fleetwood

I paid almost $200.00 for the rear reflector for my bike!!:eek: the chain guard cost almost $400.00 if this doesn't answer your question let me put it bluntly, they are worth whatever you are willing to put into them and they are worth doing whatever you are willing to do to get them done. your bike would be easier to find another and just buy it (probably cheaper too) but if it is the one you want weigh out the options and go for it. the two things I figure into the value of the things which are intangibles are pride in acomplishment upon completing it and sentimental value. to some these things mean little and they get their bikes already done or have someone do them for them. I enjoy the challenge and chose a difficult bike to bring back to life but now when I ride it around I have a certain kind of enjoyment few others do.
Scott


----------



## PackRat

militarymonark said:


> no one is supposed to know about that except me good luck trying to find the guy I know where he hangs out.....




WOW.  
Didn't know you had 'dibs' on everything in the tri-state area.


----------



## militarymonark




----------

